# Recommended Recordings of the Schubert Octet?



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

As per the title, I'm after recommendations for the best recordings of the Schubert Octet. At the moment, I only have three: one by Hausmusik; one by members of the Berlin Philharmonic; and one that appeared on an old BBC Music Magazine cover CD labelled as 'Michael Collins and friends'.

I'm not sure I like any of the three I have -and since they are all a bit long in the tooth, I expect better and more modern recordings are now available. Would appreciate anyone suggesting their favourites, basically! :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is a lovely work that can seem boring if you are not in the mood .... or are in need of a new recording. This is by far my favourite at the moment









There is also a newish HIP account led by Isabelle Faust which promises to be quite different - I have yet to hear it, though. And we can't just dismiss the old classics - the Vienna Octet and the Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Wiener Oktett
----------------------------


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've always like this one. It's older, but the sound is still quite good and it comes with the wonderful Spohr Octet. This group certainly has the appropriate Viennese sound and lilt to their playing.








Hah, just as I posted, Jacck chose the same recording!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> I've always like this one. It's older, but the sound is still quite good and it comes with the wonderful Spohr Octet. This group certainly has the appropriate Viennese sound and lilt to their playing.
> View attachment 130935
> 
> 
> Hah, just as I posted, Jackk chose the same recording!


yes, but it is called Wiener Oktett on Amazon. I do not know if it is Spor Octet or Wiener Oktett
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Octet-Spohr-Vienna/dp/B00004TEUV


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

It's the Wiener Oktett (the group), playing two octets by two different composers: the Schubert and Spohr octets. Does that make it clearer?!

I shall shortly be trying out the Mullova Ensemble's recording. I'll move back to the 1950s if that still leaves me pining for more!

Cheers for the suggestions! Happy to see more...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

dizwell said:


> As per the title, I'm after recommendations for the best recordings of the Schubert Octet. At the moment, I only have three: one by Hausmusik; one by members of the Berlin Philharmonic; and one that appeared on an old BBC Music Magazine cover CD labelled as 'Michael Collins and friends'.
> 
> I'm not sure I like any of the three I have -and since they are all a bit long in the tooth, I expect better and more modern recordings are now available. Would appreciate anyone suggesting their favourites, basically! :tiphat:


there is one really outstanding and original one, this


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Favorites- both terrific:
-Fine Arts 4tet with members of NYWW5tet
-Lincoln Center Chanber Music Society (don't know if this ever made it to digital release)

Good one
-Members of Cleveland Orchestra (CBS/Sony) - fine sounding ensemble, pretty straight ahead interpretation. 

I also have Vienna 8tet recording- fine stylish playing, esp from strings, but winds are too recessed, not prominent enough.


----------

